# Cat played in the fireplace



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just moved to Tennessee on Thursday and my new apartment  has a fireplace. My cat Princeton was nosey :roll: and he went near the fireplace and my husband I didn't know until after we were moving boxes in. I was like what did you get into now, Prince? :yikes I realized that it was ash and now I can't get it off. How do I get it off? Prince has it on his paws and on his face. 

I am wondering if I just give him a bath, it would come off?? Any suggestions?? :idea:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Damp washcloth to get the loose stuff off. The rest will have to wear off or get groomed off by him.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

This kind of made me giggle because I just realized that the house we bought has a fireplace and we have three cats who are going to be very interested....never thought it through that far.

Let us know how you clean the kitty up--I may be in the same position before long...

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'd wash him with a wet wash cloth with some Dawn dish detergent in it. And get a fireplace screen that's too heavy for him to move and/or can be secured in place....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It only took one cat to traipse through the cold fireplace ashes and leave footy-prints 8O all over the pale cream carpet :yikes for us to buy a better screen. During the summer, I have a large piece of black lexan plastic cut to fit the FP opening and I wedge it in there for the months we don't use it. I give the FP bricks a good scrub with a wire-brush, shop-vac out the ashes, close the damper and then block it with the lexan. I got ours from a neighbor who runs a print/die shop but I've seen them for sale in the home improvement stores. 
_It is the same heavy plastic sheeting we lined our LitterChest with._


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

The screen is very easy to open and it splits down the middle and there is creases on the sides. I guess when I give bath I will let you know. Thanks for the detergent idea!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just gave him a bath it it came off. Maybe a faint gray on his paws.. Isn't it bad for him licking it?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...well, eating ash isn't recommended, but licking *is* how cats clean themselves of 'dirt' and 'stuff' they traipse through when outdoors and most times they don't have the luxury of a pre-bath. You've washed off most of it and I'm sure the little bit left shouldn't harm him.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok I got a lil confused.


----------

